# My first ducks!!



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

So today I got my first ever ducks! They are Muscovy ducklings and so cute! I have gotten 4 little ones they are in their new house all settled. I have bought them duck food that is tiny little crumbles and that's in their feeder, they have 2 little pond type things and a waterer they can't get into, a crate set up in their shelter full of straw and seem very settled. So I have a few questions a it duck care. Is there anything special they need? Once they are older they will be free range, but I'm hoping they will sleep in their pen at night for safety. What will be a good size pond for them once they are bigger? Can I buy little feeder fish for them to eat too? 







This is them, well they are in this photo  I will get new photos once they are settled in. They have already been swimming in their little water tubs and they are so cute!

And is there any way to tell if they are male or female? The big one in the photo is a week and a bit older and is one of mine, I also have another that's all yellow and 2 with black spots on their heads. Mom has black on her head dad did not..


----------



## Failingfarmer (Nov 24, 2015)

So cute! I'm following because I'm planning to get ducks in a month or two.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

They have settled in really well and loving their little swimming areas  we will be building them a pond for when they are older  it will be 2m by 60cm. Will this be big enough? About 50cm deep too... Or maybe we will get a bigger one with a water feature  hopeful thinking  during the day they will be let out into a area that the goats Come into from time to time, will it be ok having their pond in with the goats? They would only be in there during the day and it's not all the time the goats will be in this area. It is the garden area around the house to keep the ducks close and safe to their night pen too.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Cute! Can't wait to see more photos of them! I love ducks but unfortunately have no advice on your care questions. I hope they are well!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Growing up!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are so cute!


----------

